# CPU working too hard, Loud CPU fan even though Thermal Compound replaced



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello there, 

I'm having some problems with my computer in that the fan seems to be working excessively, or the CPU is working "too hard" / heating up regularly, when only one major process is running. 

I initially thought this was due to the thermal compound on the heatsink but have replaced that 2 weeks ago. 

In a similar way, the CPU actually seems to be working at over 50% and approaching 100% when there are only a couple of programmes running, or a virus scan running. Could this be related to some sort of clash with an external HDD?

Alternatively, could it be due to an incorrect virtual memory allocation/page file usage?

I'm rid of any Malware, so it is a hardware issue, and in the BIOS Hyper-threading is enabled. 


If it's due to the CPU being renown for being a "hot" one, are there any after-market heatsinks/coolers that you'd recommend, as the one featured in this article is the one that is currently in place
Link with picture of stock heatsink currently in place

Any input and help is greatly appreciated. 

Here is some info on my system obtained from the "System Information for Windows" tool.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
SYSTEM SUMMARY:

Property	Value
Manufacturer	FUJITSU SIEMENS
Product Name	P5GD1-FM
Machine Type	AT/AT COMPATIBLE
Infrared (IR) Supported	No
DMI System UUID	00020003-00040005-00060007-00080009
UUID	03000200-0400-0500-0006-000700080009

Disk Space	Disk C: 103 GB Available, 186 GB Total, 103 GB Free
Disk M: 774 GB Available, 931 GB Total, 774 GB Free

Physical Memory	2048 MB Total, 1320 MB Free
Memory Load	35%

Virtual Memory	3945 MB Total, 3399 MB Free

PageFile Name	C:\pagefile.sys
PageFile Size	2047 MB
In use	50 MB
Max used	53 MB
Registry Size	8 MB (current), 119 MB (maximum)

Profile GUID	{0e66c440-6bcb-11da-8c14-806d6172696f}

The system clock interval	15 ms

MOTHERBOARD:

Property	Value
Manufacturer	Fujitsu Siemens
Model	P5GD1-FM
Version	Rev 1.xx
Serial Number	MB-1234567890

North Bridge	Intel i915P/i915G Revision B1
South Bridge	Intel 82801FB (ICH6) Revision B1

CPU	Intel® Pentium® 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Cpu Socket	Socket 775 LGA

System Slots	4 PCI

Memory Summary	
Maximum Capacity	4096 MBytes
Maximum Memory Module Size	1024 MBytes
Memory Slots	4
Error Correction	None

Warning!	Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed


Additional Spec:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU is still running too warm, recheck the heatsink to make sure all 4 legs are secure to the motherboard. Too much thermal paste can be a bad as too little.
What is the room temp the PC is in?
What process is causing the CPU to run at 50-100%(look in the task manager on the process tab)

Are you still running SP2 or have you upgraded to SP3?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The CPU is still running too warm, recheck the heatsink to make sure all 4 legs are secure to the motherboard. Too much thermal paste can be a bad as too little.
> What is the room temp the PC is in?
> What process is causing the CPU to run at 50-100%(look in the task manager on the process tab)
> 
> Are you still running SP2 or have you upgraded to SP3?


Hi, many thanks for the swift response!

The Heatsink is secure, and the room temperature is not too hot at all (standard Manchester, England weather!). And the same problem has been pertinent with the computer in two entirely separate households. 

I'm on service pack 2, and a variety of processes can cause the CPU to spike to a high percentage. Even if it's just watching a video in fullscreen online, or something of the like.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

As the temp goes up the CPU throttles the speed back to reduce heat, so a process that takes 25% of the CPU clocks at 3.2Gig can take 75% for example if it's overheating and cutting the multiplier back to run at 2.0. 

Is it the stock Intel cooler?
When you had the cooler off did you clean the fins out?

Try removing the side cover and pointing a house fan to blow towards the CPU and see if the temps drop.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> As the temp goes up the CPU throttles the speed back to reduce heat, so a process that takes 25% of the CPU clocks at 3.2Gig can take 75% for example if it's overheating and cutting the multiplier back to run at 2.0.
> 
> Is it the stock Intel cooler?
> When you had the cooler off did you clean the fins out?
> ...


The temperature does seem to stay in the mid 50's when i'm browsing online with a few tabs open, or doing something less "intensive" but the screenshot posted above was of a typical instance of it increasing dramatically.

It's the stock cooler as far as i'm aware, i.e. the one pictures in that link posted in the initial post. I removed the heatsink and detached the fan and removed both clogs of dust and layers of it using compressed air before replacing the thermal compound. 

I'll try using a house fan next (probably in the morning) -> should that be blown towards the existing heatsink and fan?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes as close as you can aim it towards the heat sink.

Oh so it a socket 478 CPU, does yours have a fan mounted to it or is the fan in a duct that covers the heat sink?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes as close as you can aim it towards the heat sink.
> 
> Oh so it a socket 478 CPU, does yours have a fan mounted to it or is the fan in a duct that covers the heat sink?


Going by the information provided to me by SIW, and posted in the initial post, I believe it's a Socket 775 LGA ?

It has a fan in a duct that screws onto the top of this heatsink


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's a socket 478 heat sink the 775 looks like this with 4 legs that have push pins or screws to hold it on, the 478 uses clips. Make sure the inlet for the duct is clean and free of dust bunnies if you haven't already done so.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> That's a socket 478 heat sink the 775 looks like this with 4 legs that have push pins or screws to hold it on, the 478 uses clips. Make sure the inlet for the duct is clean and free of dust bunnies if you haven't already done so.


Well it certainly looks like the picture of the 478 heat sink but it definitely has 4 screws to hold it in, and the spec implies it is a 775. I'll take a photo and post it tomorrow!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Actually we're off track a little here you do have a 775 board, the picture your linking to is of a 478 cooler, that probably looks very similar to yours, it really does not matter which as I'm sure you have the stock F/S version of the cooler, we just need to figure out how to get the temps down.


Does your cooler use the push pins & twist pins or does it screw into a back plate?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking down upon the fan attached above the heatsink.









With the overlying fan removed. The screws visible are 4 screws that attach that black cover onto the heatsink, onto which the fan attaches. There are four additional screws (one in each corner) that then attach the hole thing down (one corner shown in the third picture).









It doesn't appear to have a backplate, though it does screw in.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try the house fan and see what it does.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,

Well admittedly it wasn't the most accesable/portable house fan used (a tower fan lay on it's side), but it didn't seem to effect temperatures much at all. But to be honest I couldn't get it as close to the heatsink as would probably be necessary, even though I removed the fan.

Would something like the Zalman CNPS9500-AT Aero Flower allay some of my problems?


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

You may want to try downloading and installing DiskKeeper Corporation's DiskKeeper defragging program with IFAAST-Defragmentation capabilities.

Also run msconfig and hide all microsoft services and google all the services and disable the unnecessary ones at startup, and disable any unnecessary startup executables.


The above will help reduce stress on the CPU and your system altogether.


Your system specifications are outstanding, and your computer shouldn't be having problems. Upgrade your cooling system.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Synysterblk said:


> You may want to try downloading and installing DiskKeeper Corporation's DiskKeeper defragging program with IFAAST-Defragmentation capabilities.
> 
> Also run msconfig and hide all microsoft services and google all the services and disable the unnecessary ones at startup, and disable any unnecessary startup executables.
> 
> ...


Hi, the only non microsoft service is Avira Antivir Guard. In terms of startup, only Jusched, SOUNDMAN, qttask, ALCWZRD, Reader_sl, AWC, are checked. 

How much does the DiskKeeper tool cost?

The computer actually starts up quite quickly, the main problem that remains is just the CPU usage spikes and temperature. 

Would buying/installing Zalman CNPS9500-AT Aero Flower help? Are there better or cheaper systems you'd recommend?

Kind regards.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

I just took a look at the Zalman CNPS9500-AT Aero Flower.

It will fit your board, and it is half the price of the one I suggested and runs faster and cooler. I do recommend the Zalman CNPS9500-AT Aero Flower.


Edit: I just thought the Cooler Master looked sweet :laugh:


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks! 

Upon running Dial-A-Fix, I got an error message as follows:

Error -2147024894 was encountered while trying to unregister C:\Windows\system32\wups.dll. The error text is: The System cannot find the file specified. 

Same error with wups2.dll

Now that has been run, should I leave secedit where I pasted it?

Thanks for the recommendation on the cooler too, I'll see if I can find it on a UK website/retailer.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

http://uploading.com/files/67a1b6a9/wups_and_wups2_dlls.zip/

Here, I took my wups and wups DLL files and zipped them in a .zip archive and uploaded them for you. These files are essential for windows update, and will cause errors if missing. Leave secedit where it is.

Download this, unzip it, and move the two dll files into C:\WINDOWS\system32


Go to "Start" -> "Run" -> type in "Services.msc"

Find the "Automatic Updates" service and stop it.

Open the Command Prompt.

Type in


```
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\wups2.dll
```
that will register wups2.dll

and type in 


```
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\wups.dll
```
that will register wups.dll

re-enable the Automatic Updates service and re-run Dial-a-Fix as instructed.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi, it says I've reached my daily limit for downloads on that website. Not sure why, as i've not visited it today!?

Could you please up them elsewhere, so I can proceed?

Many thanks!

Edit: Also, I've got DiskKeeper up and running.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Sure, why not? 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QS2ROGTE

lol

EDIT: HERE ARE THE INSTRUCTIONS AGAIN

Download this, unzip it, and move the two dll files into C:\WINDOWS\system32


Go to "Start" -> "Run" -> type in "Services.msc"

Find the "Automatic Updates" service and stop it.

Open the Command Prompt.

Type in



```
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\wups2.dllthat will register wups2.dll
```
and type in 



```
regsvr32 %windir%\system32\wups.dllthat will register wups.dll
```
re-enable the Automatic Updates service and re-run Dial-a-Fix as instructed.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Seemed to run everything smoothly. I pasted those two files in, and selected "yes" to replace the existing ones.


DAF version: v0.60.0.24

--- System info ---
OS: Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
IE version: 6.0.2900.2180
MPC: 76477-OEM
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz (~3220MHz)
CPU: 2 CPU cores present
BIOS: 10/01/2005
Memory (approx): 2047MB
Uptime: 4 hour(s) 
Current directory: M:\Downloaded Torrents\Dial-a-fix-v0.60.0.24\Dial-a-fix-v0.60.0.24
---

11/08/2010 16:03:10 -- Dial-a-fix : [v0.60.0.24] -- started
16:03:10 | Policy scan started
16:03:10 | The following restrictive policies were found:
HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Policies\Explorer\NoSetActiveDesktop
HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-18\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Currentversion\Policies\Explorer\NoSetActiveDesktop
--- MSI ---
16:03:24 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msi.dll
--- Windows Update ---
--- Registration: Windows Update/Automatic Update DLLs ---
16:03:33 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml.dll
16:03:33 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml.dll
16:03:33 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2.dll
16:03:33 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml2.dll
16:03:38 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
16:03:39 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll
16:03:39 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgr.dll
16:03:39 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\qmgrprxy.dll
16:03:39 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
16:03:39 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuapi.dll
16:03:40 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng.dll
16:03:41 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng1.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuaueng1.dll
16:03:41 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wucltui.dll
16:03:41 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups.dll
16:03:41 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wups2.dll
16:03:41 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuweb.dll
16:03:41 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll
--- SSL/HTTPS/Cryptography ---
16:03:53 | Executed 'cmd.exe /c rmdir /q /s C:\WINDOWS\system32\Catroot2'
--- Registration: SSL/HTTPS/Cryptography ---
16:03:57 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdlg.dll
16:03:57 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptdlg.dll
16:03:57 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptui.dll
16:03:57 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptui.dll
16:03:58 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
16:03:58 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\cryptext.dll
16:03:58 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
16:03:58 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dssenh.dll
16:03:58 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkcsp.dll
16:03:58 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\gpkcsp.dll
16:03:58 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\initpki.dll
16:05:13 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\initpki.dll
16:05:13 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll
16:05:13 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\licdll.dll
16:05:13 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssign32.dll
16:05:13 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssign32.dll
16:05:13 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssip32.dll
16:05:14 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssip32.dll
16:05:14 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardssp.dll
16:05:14 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scardssp.dll
16:05:14 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccbase.dll
16:05:14 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sccbase.dll
16:05:14 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
16:05:14 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\softpub.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\softpub.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbcsp.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\slbcsp.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwizc.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\regwizc.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsaenh.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhttp.dll
16:05:15 | Unregistered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wintrust.dll
--- Registration: Programming cores/runtimes ---
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\atl.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\corpol.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\jscript.dll
16:05:15 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\dispex.dll
16:05:16 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrrun.dll
16:05:16 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrobj.dll
16:05:16 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbscript.dll
16:05:16 | Registered: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wshext.dll


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Are there any other fans you'd recommend for me to get, or should I go ahead and purchase that Zalman one?

It appears that the one currently installed regularly gets to above 30dBa...

Also, should I look at installing a case fan to the rear, and to the side of the current installed heatsink/fan vent?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The 9700 is a good cooler, for fans front to back air flow is preferred, a fan in the front pulling air in and one in the rear pushing air out. Actec Tricool fans are decent and quiet on the low setting.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> The 9700 is a good cooler, for fans front to back air flow is preferred, a fan in the front pulling air in and one in the rear pushing air out. Actec Tricool fans are decent and quiet on the low setting.


Is the CNPS9700 much better then the CNPS9500?

I know it's slightly larger in size and heavier.



> The main difference between the Zalman 9700 and the 9500 is size and weight. The 9700 is 142mm tall compared to the 9500 height of 125mm....
> 
> .......If you plan to mount on a Core 2 Duo then you should buy the CNPS9500 LED, which includes the Socket 775 adapter for mounting.


Also, would the installation of either of these mean it's pushing air out of the back vent (as pictured below) as opposed to the side one, meaning any antec case fans should then be attached to the side vent?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mount the cooler so that the fan blows towards the back, in general side fans disrupt air flow in the case, years back they used to have a duct from the side fan to the heat sink fan mounted like yours so the air flow went directly to the CPU. 

The 9700 is larger you need to watch the height and width of it. For stock CPU clocks the 9500 is more then enough.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Mount the cooler so that the fan blows towards the back, in general side fans disrupt air flow in the case, years back they used to have a duct from the side fan to the heat sink fan mounted like yours so the air flow went directly to the CPU.
> 
> The 9700 is larger you need to watch the height and width of it. For stock CPU clocks the 9500 is more then enough.


Ok, so I'll get onto purchasing the 9500 and attach it so that it blows into the vent set on the back of the case. I removed the heatsink previously, but that was without removing the whole motherboard (which i'll need to do to mount the back plate for the Zalman it seems). Is this relatively easy to do?

Should I look to get any additional antec fans then, and should they be the 80mm or 92mm ones?

I can't thank you guys enough for your input here btw!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They do, if your case does not have a front fan, usually a 92mm will fit and 120 for the rear.

Does your present cooler have threaded screws or the push/turn pins? If it's threaded the 9500 may just attach to the present back plate, if not first remove the cover from the other side once in a while you'll find a square opening in the motherboard tray for removal and installation of the back plate, if not pull the board, it's not hard mAtx boards usually have 6 screws holding them in Atx board have 9. remove all the expansion cards, power and drive cables form the board use masking tape with corresponding numbers if you feel the need to mark what goes where, remove the screws then the board, you can remove old and mount the new cooler with the board out, I find it easier to do so myself.


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Just checking up on things, but is your CPU still overworking itself?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> They do, if your case does not have a front fan, usually a 92mm will fit and 120 for the rear.
> 
> Does your present cooler have threaded screws or the push/turn pins? If it's threaded the 9500 may just attach to the present back plate, if not first remove the cover from the other side once in a while you'll find a square opening in the motherboard tray for removal and installation of the back plate, if not pull the board, it's not hard mAtx boards usually have 6 screws holding them in Atx board have 9. remove all the expansion cards, power and drive cables form the board use masking tape with corresponding numbers if you feel the need to mark what goes where, remove the screws then the board, you can remove old and mount the new cooler with the board out, I find it easier to do so myself.


It has the screw-like fittings shown in the 3rd picture of my post on the previous page! 

What would the front fan attach onto(?), as the rear one would attach onto the rear grill right?

Sorry for sounding so naiive, but I'm trying to grasp some conflicting advice here. Someone else tells me that the current fan and heat sink should be fine and the priority is just to move all the warm air out of the case with these case fans. Though I feel that replacing it with the Zalman aswell as adding case fans may be the way to go?


Personally, I still don't see why the CPU usage keeps spiking on certain tasks even when as little as 24 processes are running. Surely this is a cause of the high temperatures as opposed to being a result of?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use CPUz to see what the CPU speed is when the spikes are occurring if the speed is dropping then the temp is throttling the CPU back.> http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

If it was just an issue of airflow through the case then your cpu temp would have dropped dramatically whit the house fan blowing in. 

youe case will have a plastic cover on the front you will have to determine how to remove it and the front fan will attach at the bottom of the metal case. Be sure that this fan is blowing in.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

This is with a couple of web pages open that seem to be more intense then others (e.g. Cricinfo.com) The fan is very loud.













This is with those same web pages closed, but Chrome still open. The fan is quiet.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Load & Temp dropped back and the speed dropped from 3.2 to 2.8. That's EIST or Speedstep doing what it's supposed to. 

The Prescott's run warm but the 82c number is still too high even if the CPU was heavily loaded.

Before doing anything else if you haven't updated to SP3 do so, some of the updates contained in SP3 have to to with browsers and networking.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

OK I'll get onto the Windows Update website and get all of the updates, and SP3 now.

I've been told, by the person who guided me through the Malware scans, that Beep.sys isn't loading and it should be.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Some malware camouflage themselves as Beep.sys, particularly if they are located in c:\windows or c:\windows\system32 folder. 

It should be located in the folder C:\Windows\System32\drivers. Known file sizes on Windows XP are 4,224 bytes (93% of all occurrence), 6,144 bytes, 27,648 bytes, 29,184 bytes.

See where it is first, if it's in the correct folder(check for more then 1 instance) it can be manually started or stopped from Services in the Control Panel if needed.

Do you have a lot of installed programs or Data on the drive?
Often instead of spending hours trying to remove malware I find it faster(cheaper) to erase and reload.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Took a while but downloaded and installed all of the updates and SP3.

Beep.sys is still not there, and Windows XP was pre installed on this machine so I don't have an XP cd to hand that I can run a repair off..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any change in the spikes or temps?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Any change in the spikes or temps?


Not really, I opened up Cricinfo.com and a fullscreen youtube video and the fan started whirring loudly again.

I'm only using these two (cricinfo and a fullscreen video) as an example of when it spikes.

(Going to have to call it a night for now, and then I'll be back after work tomorrow).

Not really sure where to take it from here though, as I don't want to end up installing various new parts (though they'll probably be needed at some point) if the problem is something else entirely!

:4-dontkno


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright man, time to figure this out.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896645.aspx

Download Process Monitor for XP SP2 and up.
In a zipped archive, it is an executable and two help txt files. No installation is necessary. Run the executable Procmon.exe










And VOILA!











Now we can find out specifically what's causing the spikes.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

I was about to printscreen the initial Process Monitor - Sysinternals screen but that's very long!

On some of the lsass.exe and svchost.exe (where the operation is RegOpenKey and RegQueryvalue) the "result" column not only shows "Success", but also is intersparsed with "Buffer Overflow" and "Name Not Found"

e.g.












The following is a printscreen whilst the fan is quiet, and activity is "normal"











This is whilst a couple of Webpages were open (as before) and the fan is loud










This is whilst Google Earth is first initialised, fan is loud


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

:question:

:4-dontkno
!


----------



## Synysterblk (Aug 10, 2010)

Microsoft Windows LSASS buffer overflow vulnerability 
Date Discovered: 
12 Apr 2004 

Date Published: 
13 Apr 2004 

Last Updated: 
6 Dec 2006 
Threat Assessment 
Overall Risk: Critical 
Popularity : Critical 
Impact: Critical 
Simplicity: High 
Characteristics 
Vulnerability ID: 27886
Discovered By: eEye Digital Security
Exploitable Locally: No
Exploitable Remotely: Yes
Impact: Remote attackers can execute arbitrary code.

Root Cause: Software Vulnerability


Description 
Microsoft Windows contains a vulnerability that can allow an attacker to execute arbitrary code. The vulnerability is due to a lack of bounds checking on messages submitted to the Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (LSASS) service. An attacker can supply a long argument using the LSASRV.DLL function DsRoleUpgradeDownlevelServer() to create a carefully constructed message and cause an overflow, which can result in arbitrary code execution. This vulnerability is known to be associated with the following trojan(s) or virus(es): Agobot, Berkor, Bobax, Cuebot, Cycle, Dabber, ExecuBot, Forbot , Kassbot, Kibuv, Korgo, Linkbot, Lioten, Maslan, Mytob, NerdBot, Nugache, Oddbob, Petribot, Rbot, Reatle, Sasser, Seenbot, and Toxbot. 


Description 
Microsoft Windows contains a vulnerability that can allow an attacker to execute arbitrary code. The vulnerability is due to a lack of bounds checking on messages submitted to the Local Security Authority Subsystem Service (LSASS) service. An attacker can supply a long argument using the LSASRV.DLL function DsRoleUpgradeDownlevelServer() to create a carefully constructed message and cause an overflow, which can result in arbitrary code execution. This vulnerability is known to be associated with the following trojan(s) or virus(es): Agobot, Berkor, Bobax, Cuebot, Cycle, Dabber, ExecuBot, Forbot , Kassbot, Kibuv, Korgo, Linkbot, Lioten, Maslan, Mytob, NerdBot, Nugache, Oddbob, Petribot, Rbot, Reatle, Sasser, Seenbot, and Toxbot. 

Back to top 
Recommendations 
Apply the patch provided by the vendor.



Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 4(Windows2000-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7E-F63A-414C-B3EB-D2342FBB6C00&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP SP 1(WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9E-DA3F-43B9-A4F1-AF243B6168F3&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition SP 1(WindowsXP-KB835732-IA64-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F2-D9FE-4DBE-AB7D-73A20C82FF73&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003(WindowsServer2003-KB835732-IA64-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...72-E883-44A6-A107-6CD2D29FC6F5&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows Server 2003(WindowsServer2003-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...D0-01CF-453E-AE7E-7495864E8D8C&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition:

http://downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=C207D372-E883-44A6-A107-6CD2D29FC6F5&displaylang=en



The following workarounds can be implemented if applying the patch is not a feasible option.



1. Create the file %systemroot%\debug\dcpromo.log and set the file attributes to read-only. 



2. Use Internet Connection Firewall to block unauthorized inbound network traffic.



3. Filter UDP ports 135, 137, 138, 139, 445 and TCP ports 138, 139, 445, 593 at the network perimeter. Additionally, block any specially created port used for RPC.



4. Use advanced TCP/IP filtering.



Refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base Article 309798.



http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;309798



5. Use IPSec to block the affected ports. 



Refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base Articles 313190 and 813878.



http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;313190

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=813878



Vendor advisory:

MS04-011

835732



Avaya S3400 Modular Messaging:

Install patches for Windows 2000 or Windows NT provided by Microsoft.



S8100/DefinityOne/IP600 Media Servers:

Install patches for Windows 2000 provided by Microsoft.



Vendor advisory:

Avaya™ Guidance on the installation of Microsoft issued security patches (MS04-11, MS04-12, MS04-13, MS04-14) on Avaya products that are Windows-based. Guidance includes information on Sasser Worm.Apply the patch provided by the vendor.



Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 2, Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 3, and Microsoft Windows 2000 SP 4(Windows2000-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7E-F63A-414C-B3EB-D2342FBB6C00&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP and Microsoft Windows XP SP 1(WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...9E-DA3F-43B9-A4F1-AF243B6168F3&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition SP 1(WindowsXP-KB835732-IA64-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...F2-D9FE-4DBE-AB7D-73A20C82FF73&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows XP 64-Bit Edition Version 2003(WindowsServer2003-KB835732-IA64-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...72-E883-44A6-A107-6CD2D29FC6F5&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows Server 2003(WindowsServer2003-KB835732-x86-ENU):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...D0-01CF-453E-AE7E-7495864E8D8C&displaylang=en



Microsoft Windows Server 2003 64-Bit Edition:

http://downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=C207D372-E883-44A6-A107-6CD2D29FC6F5&displaylang=en



The following workarounds can be implemented if applying the patch is not a feasible option.



1. Create the file %systemroot%\debug\dcpromo.log and set the file attributes to read-only. 



2. Use Internet Connection Firewall to block unauthorized inbound network traffic.



3. Filter UDP ports 135, 137, 138, 139, 445 and TCP ports 138, 139, 445, 593 at the network perimeter. Additionally, block any specially created port used for RPC.



4. Use advanced TCP/IP filtering.



Refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base Article 309798.



http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;309798



5. Use IPSec to block the affected ports. 



Refer to Microsoft Knowledge Base Articles 313190 and 813878.



http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;313190

http://support.microsoft.com/?id=813878



Vendor advisory:

MS04-011

835732



Avaya S3400 Modular Messaging:

Install patches for Windows 2000 or Windows NT provided by Microsoft.



S8100/DefinityOne/IP600 Media Servers:

Install patches for Windows 2000 provided by Microsoft.



Vendor advisory:

Avaya™ Guidance on the installation of Microsoft issued security patches (MS04-11, MS04-12, MS04-13, MS04-14) on Avaya products that are Windows-based. Guidance includes information on Sasser Worm.



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: WindowsServer2003-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m...2-x86-FRA_ea11d01f27dc5805a4c033f9254064d.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m...2-x86-ITA_92ac50fea7973ac6bc69c0265191fff.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m...2-x86-DEU_30429c0cc197343602642fe7d6c4671.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m...2-x86-ENU_9c2348f833ade0cca439ec6b2a92179.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.windowsupdate.com/m...2-x86-ESN_1c6f3c577b5e0a8ffaf01993ecc4538.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT
Apply: WindowsXP-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c-3a43455761bf/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...2-2dcc618e6b0b/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...1-82c5a4c9cc4c/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d-ea06852c5c46/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-fcbea69e2e5e/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ITA.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition SP1 x86 32 FR

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP1 x86 32 DE

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP1 x86 32 ES

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP1 x86 32 IT

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT
Apply: Windows2000-KB891861-x86

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT
Apply: Windows2000-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c4f3177b35ea/Windows2000-KB835732-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c3536e9f2e6e/Windows2000-KB835732-x86-ENU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...bc1f4ccb1b9b/Windows2000-KB835732-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...873f3c465e14/Windows2000-KB835732-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...048dff149282/Windows2000-KB835732-x86-ITA.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 IT
Apply: WindowsXP-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c-3a43455761bf/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...2-2dcc618e6b0b/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...1-82c5a4c9cc4c/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d-ea06852c5c46/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-fcbea69e2e5e/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ITA.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP1 x86 32 EN

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor.



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...39-337C-4D81-8354-72593B1C1F43&displaylang=en



Additional details:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition SP1 x86 32 EN

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor.



http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...39-337C-4D81-8354-72593B1C1F43&displaylang=en



Additional details:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT
Apply: Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...8ef05b94c/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-ITA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...f5a1411a9/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...442ce4629/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d94b44d1e/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...9f09817e2/Windows2000-KB891861-v2-x86-ENU.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT
Apply: WindowsXP-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c-3a43455761bf/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...2-2dcc618e6b0b/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...1-82c5a4c9cc4c/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d-ea06852c5c46/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-fcbea69e2e5e/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ITA.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: WindowsXP-KB835732-x86
If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...c-3a43455761bf/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ENU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...2-2dcc618e6b0b/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-DEU.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...1-82c5a4c9cc4c/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ESN.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...d-ea06852c5c46/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-FRA.EXE

If you have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT

Download:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...4-fcbea69e2e5e/WindowsXP-KB835732-x86-ITA.EXE


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition SP1 x86 32 IT

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition SP1 x86 32 ES

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP2 x86 32 EN

Upgrade to Windows XP SP2 from the vendor.



Vendor reference:

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/winxppro/maintain/winxpsp2.mspx



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition SP1 x86 32 FR

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
For: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR, Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Apply: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition SP1 x86 32 DE

Upgrade to Windows Server 2003 SP1 from the vendor. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889100 

Back to top 
Affected Technologies 
Avaya, Inc.: S8100/DefinityOne/IP600 Media Server Gold
CaseWare IDEA Inc: Avaya Modular Messaging - Client 1.1
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP2 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP3 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Advanced Server SP4 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP2 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP3 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional SP4 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP2 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP3 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows 2000 Server SP4 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x64 64 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Enterprise Edition x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Standard Edition x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Web Edition x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition SP1 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional SP1 x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 DE
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 EN
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 ES
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 FR
Microsoft: Microsoft Windows XP Professional x86 32 IT
Microsoft: Windows XP 64-bit Edition
Microsoft: Windows XP 64-bit Edition SP1


Back to top 
References 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Agobot.AMT
CA Antivirus: Win32.Agobot.ANW 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Berkor.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Bobax.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Bobax.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Bobax.C
CA Antivirus: Win32.Bobax.R 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Cycle.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Dabber.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.ExecuBot.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Forbot Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32.ForBot.KW 
CA Antivirus: Win32.ForBot.LM 
CA Antivirus: Win32.ForBot.MY 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Kassbot.E 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Kibuv.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.AA 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.AB 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.AC 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.C 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.E 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.F 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.G 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.I 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.J 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.N 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.P 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.Q 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.R 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.S 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.T 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.V 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.W 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Korgo.Z 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Lioten.KX 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Maslan.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Maslan.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Maslan.C 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mydoom.AA 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.AE 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.AJ 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.AW 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.AZ 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.BC 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.BV 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.BX 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.C
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.CZ 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.D 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.L 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.LL
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.O 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.P 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.Q 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.S 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.W 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Mytob.X 
CA Antivirus: Win32.NerdBot Family
CA Antivirus: Win32.Oddbob.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Rbot.CGH 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Rbot.CKH 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Rbot.T 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Reatle.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Reatle.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Reatle.F 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.B 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.C 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.D 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.E 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.F 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Sasser.G 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Seenbot.O 
CA Antivirus: Win32.Seenbot.R 
CA Antivirus: Win32/Agobot Family
CA Antivirus: Win32/Cuebot Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32/Linkbot Family
CA Antivirus: Win32/Lioten Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32/Nugache.A 
CA Antivirus: Win32/Rbot Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32/Reatle.C
CA Antivirus: Win32/Seenbot Family
CA Antivirus: Win32/Toxbot Family 
CA Antivirus: Win32Petribot Family
Microsoft: MS04-011
Mitre CVE: CAN-2003-0533


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That issue was addressed in SP2.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

None of those are for Windows XP Home SP3 though are they?

Or am I just getting mixed up?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No they are all pre SP2.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

I see.

So I'm no closer to finding out the crux of the CPU fluctuations. Should I just go ahead and add some internal fans and change the cooling?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would change the cooler.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Right well I've just ordered the CNPS9500 and it should arrive on Wednesday morning.

I'll check to see if I can attach a fan onto the front of the case also to blow air, and then one to the back to blow hot air out.

If It looks like I can, I'll try and get hold of some Antec Tricool fans and attach them also. Just a word, how do I know which way to attach them in terms of the direction they blow?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is usually 2 little arrows on the side of the fan.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> There is usually 2 little arrows on the side of the fan.


Thanks, I'll look out for them. I'll probably install the new cooler first though, before I purchase the additional case fans.

Also, my computer came pre-installed with XP - is there anyway I can run Windows Repair without having a CD?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the repair function no, you need the CD.


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

don't forget new thermal compound when changing heatsink.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Prophet said:


> don't forget new thermal compound when changing heatsink.


I won't, I've got some Jetart Nano Silver compound that I only recently used in a "spread method" and also some specialised alcohol based remover to use beforehand.

Is there a particular direction to look out for when fitting the new CNPS9500?


----------



## Prophet (Oct 24, 2004)

Well you want it to blow towards the back of the case.The instructions will tell you how to determine airflow in/out for the fan.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Just pitting it all back together now and all that remains is the LED and Power SW - and I do not know where they go!?

What connects to what?


Page 41 of this manual seems to have the answer but I'm not entirely sure still?

http://uk.ts.fujitsu.com/rl/servicesupport/techsupport/boards/Motherboards/asus/P5GD1-FM/asus-P5GD1-FM.pdf

I have 3 connectors: POWER SW, POWER LED, and H.D.D LED

The sockets are as follows

GreenGreen----BlackBlack----White
RedRed--------BlueBlue------White
PLED-----------PWRSW

IDE---LED------RESET


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

I tried plugging in the POWER SW sideways into the two black clips with the lettering PWRSW facing downwards.

The HDD LED into the two red clips with the lettering facing down and the white wire to the right, green wire to the left. 

POWER LED into the two blue clips again with the lettering facing down.

The computer boots this way and the orange light connotating activity flickers but the Blue flashing light on the chasis power button doesn't flash as it should when in Standby mode.

I've disconnected them all again because I have a feeling this was wrong!?


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

Synchrotron said:


> I tried plugging in the POWER SW sideways into the two black clips with the lettering PWRSW facing downwards.
> 
> The HDD LED into the two red clips with the lettering facing down and the white wire to the right, green wire to the left.
> 
> ...



Right, I removed the Power LED from the blue clips and placed it into the two Green clips facing down and it seems to be working.

Is this the right configuration?

I've booted up - are there any checks I should perform or anything that should be altered in the BIOS?

Also, I have only the one case fan still, which is that smaller one to the right of the case, which I noticed only has 3 pins when plugging into the Motherboard, as opposed to the 4 pins that the Heatsink fan has.

These are the only two slots on the motherboard that can take fans by the looks of it, so how would I go about attaching a case fan to the power supply? The Powersupply has alot of cables bunched together coming out of a hole at the back and I doubt another cable can fit into that hole? There is another cable which doesn't appear to plug into anything that runs from one of the disk drives.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For the case fans there should be a extra 4 pin molex(IDE hard drive power plug) to plug the fan into, most fans will come with the adapter to do so.

Looks like you figured the wiring out.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> For the case fans there should be a extra 4 pin molex(IDE hard drive power plug) to plug the fan into, most fans will come with the adapter to do so.
> 
> Looks like you figured the wiring out.


Where would I be looking for that? Is it the connection that's coming out of the hard drive and isn't yet connected to anything?
(Sorry for being naiive again!) 

The priority is to get an Antec Tricool and attach it to the grill at the back to suck air out right?

Should/Could I look at getting one for the side grill to blow air in (or would this just be blowing the hot air that's just been blown out, back in) or perhaps the bottom-front to blow air forwards?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes it may be a piggybacked connection at the hard drive or there may be more in the harness not used.

Front to back is the best way to go often the side fans cause turbulence in the case and disrupt air flow.

Go with the rear fan first and see where you are.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes it may be a piggybacked connection at the hard drive or there may be more in the harness not used.
> 
> Front to back is the best way to go often the side fans cause turbulence in the case and disrupt air flow.
> 
> Go with the rear fan first and see where you are.


Right will do. Also it appears that the smaller side fan is attached as such to blow air out, surely this should be turned around to intake?

The back grill on the outside only measures as 80mm so I'll look to get an 80mm Antec Tricool and attach it there.


Will something like this come with the required adaptor?
http://www.cclonline.com/product-info.asp?product_id=24234&tid=gsearch


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is the one I use in that size(look at the image you can see the adapter in the left side of the blister pack)> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209002

If you can't get a front or move the side fan to the front yes turn it around.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Here is the one I use in that size(look at the image you can see the adapter in the left side of the blister pack)> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835209002
> 
> If you can't get a front or move the side fan to the front yes turn it around.


Ordered one of those, and I'll attach it to the rear.

The bottom front of my case only has 3 small holes, is it even worth putting that side fan there (i.e. will it suck anything in through such small holes)?

Once again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No leave it on the side and spin it around.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> No leave it on the side and spin it around.


Thanks, I'll let you know once the fan has arrived and i've attached it.
ray:


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

I've attached the Antec to the rear grill in the middle with the fan blades facing inwards (so as to exhaust the air). I've left the setting on "Low,"

Also, I've switched around the little side fan (which is plugged into the 3 pin socket on the motherboard), which is close to the hard disk drives, and it is now inhaling air (though it doesn't seem to be too great at it). 

Does that sound acceptable?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes sounds good, the side fan should be ok the rear will exhaust and any air it needs will be drawn in.


----------



## Synchrotron (Aug 10, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Yes sounds good, the side fan should be ok the rear will exhaust and any air it needs will be drawn in.


Excellent, Is there any time that I should set the exhaust to medium?

Once again, thanks for your help throughout this thread!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you see the temps go up or on a real hot day and your pushing the PC.

Also not the location of the pc in relation to any home heat ducts or baseboards in the winter, I've done several calls in December where the PC ran fine all summer and then started overheating in the winter to find the tower placed directly in front of a forced hot air heat duct in the floor or wall.


----------

